# 2013 December online comp - ENTER HERE



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the December online comp, the twelfth and last of the year. Thanks a lot to the peeps who have entered regularly, there have been some memorable catches submitted this year so far, and I really hope we finish with a bang. I will update the top ten on the leaderboard in the next few days - needless to say though, Carnster leads by some way, and unless Bertros finds a school of 2.5 metre kingies (and employs the Gatesy stretch on the brag mat), or Cheaterparts burgles a 4m gummy shark from the dirty bay, I think the win is all but secured. The minor placings however are still well and truly up for grabs.

*The December 2013 comp will run from tomorrow Saturday December 7th until Sunday December 15th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

*ALSO a reminder that this year only the top 10 monthly scores for each anger will count towards their final tally for the year.*

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas Squidder.

I'd like to echo Bertros' thoughts as well, Jase. A massive thanks for organising and running this comp. It's been fun and at times a challenge to get on the water, let alone get a photo of a fish.

Name of Angler:robsea
Date Caught: Sunday 8 December 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, a few stone's throws from Schloss von Gee.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Whiting 35 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 3 lb flurocarbon, Shimano Ci4 1000 reel, Shimano Lure project 1-4 kg rod at 7'
Conditions (optional): windy 10+ knots and incoming tide is estuary
Other Comments (optional): A definite plan B as swell outside looked to be too much of a challenge.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 13/12/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb live yakka
Conditions (optional): glassy
Other Comments (optional): A boat quoted 17 deg on his sounder, talk about cold brrr.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Squidder thanks for doing a great job running the comp another year ,I fished both W/Es for the Dec comp and caught fish but had nothing to improve my score

Merry Christmas


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I'ts another tail of woe for me. 
Couldn't catch a scale this week  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Name of Angler: GlenelgKiller
Date Caught: 14/12/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Glenelg SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 75cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10lb line, Z-Man Grub
Conditions (optional): Light chop, increasing winds, outrunning tide
Other Comments (optional): First ever fish on a plastic!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler:Solatree
Date Caught:7/12/13
State and Location Fish Caught : SA metro Adelaide
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook - 80cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):8lb fire line, 2-4kg Shimano rod, Sedona 1500, 100mm squidgy shad


----------

